# Snow White's Poison Apple



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Got this idea when I found the quote online. I modified the quote, and added the border. The apple is from Dollar Tree. The candle stand and the cloche is from Goodwill.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Very original. Love it!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys. I really like it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Not seen anything like that before. Great idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very classic. Every witch should have one.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great party prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very tasteful presentation sure to lure in an unsuspecting princess


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the glassware - it really makes the apple stand out as a prop.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea! Both look great!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is really neat


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

This is such a simpel idea, that I wouldn't think of it. Yet it has so much impact... where are you gonna use it?


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

DocK said:


> This is such a simpel idea, that I wouldn't think of it. Yet it has so much impact... where are you gonna use it?


I'm thinking of a witch's kitchen scene. I'm making lots of potion bottles too, and a motorized rocking chair.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

imthegoddess said:


> I modified the quote, and added the border.


I can't make out the quote in the photo. Would you be able to share it in a post?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I can't make out the quote in the photo.


Here you go:

"And then she went to a secret lonely chamber, where no one was likely to come, and there she made a poisonous apple. It was beautiful to look upon, being white with red cheeks, so that anyone who should see it must long for it, but whoever ate even a little bit of it must die."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is fantastic and so original! Your witch scene is going to ROCK!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks RoxyBlue for posting the quote, I was out of town.

Thanks, Pumpkin5.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What a neat idea. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome.
The glassware reminds me of how the rose from Beauty and the Beast is presented.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> That looks awesome.
> The glassware reminds me of how the rose from Beauty and the Beast is presented.


Yes, you are right. I didn't think of that, but now I see the petal falling in my mind.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Lady Nyxie said:


> What a neat idea. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------

